# Angel's Delight?



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

My 5 month old pup, Moose, has some tear stains and "gunk". I've been reading related responses on the forum and I'm interested in trying out Angel's Delight. Has anyone tried it? if so, I see that it comes in two forms; a paste to be applied topically, and a powder to be added to food - which is recommended?

I've had Moose for a week now and he's been on distilled water since we brought him home - too soon to tell if it's working. I am also thinking of trying parsley and/or yogurt.

And . . for all those using Angel Eyes, it has been outlawed in the UK because of the active ingredient Tylosin - beware!!

I'd appreciate any feedback.

Link for Angel's Delight - http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=17


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have not heard of Angel's Delight...but I just have to say welcome and Moose is adorable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If I recall correctly, one of the European Havanese owners was singing the praises of Angel's Delight. If this is a topical product (paste or cream?), then I think we're talking about the same thing.

It sounds like a dessert... Turkish Delight.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

let's just say if you do a search you come up with all sorts of fun things for "angel's delight." :brushteeth:

http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=13



> ANGELS DELIGHT IS A HOLISTIC FOOD SUPPLEMENT MADE OF 100% NATURAL INGREDIENNTS AND VITAMINS.
> Angels Eyes is dead- long live Angels Delight.
> 
> Err... Actually Angels' Eyes still exists but is no longer legal in the UK because of the active ingredient- Tylosin.
> ...


and here is what it says about the paste.



> Angels Delight paste
> 
> From the same makers as the Angels Delight tear stain preventer food supplement.
> 
> ...


these look interesting... ahhh to find a local distributer.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I used Tylan powder (which is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes) on Miley under the care and supervision of her vet. I think if you use it short-term, and very small amounts (1/32 of a tsp), then I believe it is safe to use. It was effective in eliminating her tear stains. The vet said it is one of the weaker antibiotics, and would not cause her to become resistant to antibiotics in the future.

It is also my belief that people tend to "abuse" meds, whether it be for humans or pets, which ruins it for the rest of us who use it responsibly. I remember when they took a certain cold medicine off the market about 10 years ago because women were using it for weight loss (not using it for what it was intended). It was a great cold medicine for my son, who would get hyper on the alternative, pseudophed. 
Anyway, my point is, do your research, and use your head. Just because it was taken off the market doesn't mean it can't be used safely.
There are lots of morons out there that can't use medicines responsibly.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do...Moose is a cutie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum. Moose is a cutie! Let us know how Angel's Delight works out.
Gina


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Angel's Delight*

Welcome and Moose is such a cutie. I have not heard of Angel's Delight but we had our guys on Angel Eyes and the vet told us to stop it immediately. We questioned him after all I read in the forum. We were seeing a dramatic improvement too! Oh well, hopefully the tablespoon of yogurt they get every day will also help. We don't show them so not really only an asthetic issue. I'm also going to try the Baushe and Lombe eye cleaner recommended in one of the forums. Let us know how it works out. Sandee/Mark Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

He is a cutie. Tylan is not dangerous. It has many uses. I've had several cats and dogs on this for one thing or another. Tylan actually kept one of my cats alive when we couldn't find anything else. I think bacteria in the tears is not natural. Tears should be water and salt. If there is bacteria that means there is an infection?


----------

